# Your Animal Form



## de l'eau salée

Which animal do you feel most closely symbolizes you as a person?

________________________________________

For me, I would pick a *hedgehog*.










I am mostly harmless, but if you rub me the wrong way, you run the risk of getting hurt, except not fatally so.
I am easily hidden, fairly skittish, and will withdraw if I feel the need.
I am "nocturnal..." I like to come out when the world is mostly quiet and the chaos is asleep (generally speaking).
I will be your buddy if you treat me right.
I am quick and agile and prefer that as a "weapon" over brute strength.




Sorry if this thread has been started before, I couldn't find one asking the same thing as this is.


----------



## vanWinchester

Mine would be the Crow / Raven​








*Crow / Raven*
I am very loyal (they have one life-partner forever, normally)
I'm quite smart 
I am mysterious to many people; often in a way that they will fear / avoid me
Others will often link me with Death (and thus: change) and spirituality
My intuition and foresight works excellent (they are said to be oracles)
I just *stick out somehow*​


----------



## de l'eau salée

vanWinchester said:


> Mine would be the Crow / Raven​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crow / Raven*
> I am very loyal (they have one life-partner forever, normally)
> I'm quite smart
> I am mysterious to many people; often in a way that they will fear / avoid me
> Others will often link me with Death (and thus: change) and spirituality
> My intuition and foresight works excellent (they are said to be oracles)
> I just *stick out somehow*​


I like your reasoning . Crows and ravens (ravens especially) have always creeped me out a little bit, but I think it's just a bad stereotype placed on them...they're very mysterious, like you said, and intriguing! They seem like INT creatures.


----------



## vanWinchester

Silhouetree said:


> I like your reasoning . Crows and ravens (ravens especially) have always creeped me out a little bit, but I think it's just a bad stereotype placed on them...they're very mysterious, like you said, and intriguing! They seem like INT creatures.


Thanks. 
Of course it is just stereotypes. It's just like with people and me. They have tons of stereotypes about me, so instead of starting to think by themselves and explore, they'd rather stick to "what everybody says". One more reason why I identify with these animals a lot. I feel very close to them. =3
And yep, they seem def. INT to me as well. Very creative and intelligent animals. ^^
(Uh, not to say that those are only INT traits or so, mind you)


----------



## de l'eau salée

vanWinchester said:


> Thanks.
> Of course it is just stereotypes. It's just like with people and me. They have tons of stereotypes about me, so instead of starting to think by themselves and explore, they'd rather stick to "what everybody says". One more reason why I identify with these animals a lot. I feel very close to them. =3
> And yep, they seem def. INT to me as well. Very creative and intelligent animals. ^^
> (Uh, not to say that those are only INT traits or so, mind you)


Aah yes, well I suppose going with the popular judgment is understandable, although not "right" . 
And yup, I feel ravens are very clever and witty as well.


----------



## Liontiger

I'd say I'm rather like a house cat.









I like being in the house. If you leave something out, I'm gonna poke around in it out of curiosity. I have retractable claws. I think I'm way cooler than I really am. I don't listen to orders. I'm easily amused. I like being alone. And I really just want to be scratched behind the ears :sad:


----------



## εmptε

Liontiger said:


> I like being in the house. If you leave something out, I'm gonna poke around in it out of curiosity. I have retractable claws. I think I'm way cooler than I really am. I don't listen to orders. I'm easily amused. I like being alone. And I really just want to be scratched behind the ears :sad:


* Liger for you.*


----------



## Liontiger

Yes, I'm freaking huge.








And all I want to do is eat the pretty lady :crazy:


----------



## εmptε

*That's a Tigon not a Liger*


----------



## Liontiger

Ookami said:


> *That's a Tigon not a Liger*


There were no Liger pictures that let me make my joke :tongue:


----------



## εmptε




----------



## Liontiger

I don't see the difference


----------



## εmptε

* It's fatter *


----------



## Liontiger

Maybe it's just more well-loved


----------



## εmptε

*Well, you do want to be scratched behind the ears.*


----------



## mcgooglian

I'd have to say Maine **** cat:









*intelligent
*playful
*Likes my alone time but can be social
*Dexterous
*Learns things quickly
*Don't get close to many people but extremely loyal to those I am close to


----------



## εmptε

*









Hybrid WoX (Wolf+Fox)
*


----------



## Fukyo

An owl.

Decidedly nocturnal,mysterious and sometimes seen as a sign of ill luck.An observer with keen vision.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Coyote: *
** adaptable *
** cunning*
** sneaky *
** values alone time, but can be social *
** jokester*


----------



## kiskadee

I am a sponge in just about every way.


----------



## Antagonist

I would be an anteater because I eat ants.


----------



## nazaare

ants should be worshipped


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Lop Eared Rabbit










Their ears kind of resemble long hair of which I hath
I'm quiet
I am a fast runner, though it is the hare that is fast, but they look likes wabbits anyhowz :laughing:
I'm a herbivore
I am harmless
One of my favourite band's best known song is White Rabbit (not too great of a reason)
My avatar (Mad Hatter) knows of the White Rabbit (not too great of a reason)


----------



## Liontiger

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Lop Eared Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their ears kind of resemble long hair of which I hath
> I'm quiet
> I am a fast runner, though it is the hare that is fast, but they look likes wabbits anyhowz :laughing:
> I'm a herbivore
> I am harmless
> One of my favourite band's best known song is White Rabbit (not too great of a reason)
> My avatar (Mad Hatter) knows of the White Rabbit (not too great of a reason)


Awww, so cyoot ^^ You wouldn't be referring to "White Rabbit" by Collide, would you? Though now that I have searched White Rabbit, I realize there are 50 different versions of it


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

The Jefferson Airplane version, which was the first comercial version of it, the lead singer of Jefferson Airplane wrote it for the band The Great Society which she was in first


----------



## Aunrael

*That is a Liger *

The picture posted on the first page by LionTiger is that of a Liger, not a Tigon. Male Liger's only have a 50% chance of growing a mane and Ligers of both sexes grow to be larger than either parent, which is not true for Tigon's. That Liger is ten feet long when standing on it's hind legs and weighs half a ton (one thousand pounds). Tigers, the largest of the Panthera category and in the natural world, max out around six hundred pounds. Also that Liger is the same one from the page below.

naturesafariindia . com/ liger . html

Type it out with no spaces  silly method of cutting down spam.


----------



## εmptε

*I'd most likely be a Fox/Wolf Hybrid, or a Snake. *


----------



## roxtehproxy




----------



## Liontiger

Aunrael said:


> The picture posted on the first page by LionTiger is that of a Liger, not a Tigon. Male Liger's only have a 50% chance of growing a mane and Ligers of both sexes grow to be larger than either parent, which is not true for Tigon's. That Liger is ten feet long when standing on it's hind legs and weighs half a ton (one thousand pounds). Tigers, the largest of the Panthera category and in the natural world, max out around six hundred pounds. Also that Liger is the same one from the page below.
> 
> naturesafariindia . com/ liger . html
> 
> Type it out with no spaces  silly method of cutting down spam.


Good to know


----------



## Perseus

*You got to know yer animals very well. I am learning all the time.*​


----------



## Perseus

vanWinchester said:


> Mine would be the Crow / Raven​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crow / Raven*
> I am very loyal (they have one life-partner forever, normally)
> I'm quite smart
> I am mysterious to many people; often in a way that they will fear / avoid me
> Others will often link me with Death (and thus: change) and spirituality
> My intuition and foresight works excellent (they are said to be oracles)
> I just *stick out somehow*​




Crow/Raven is somewhere near the INFJ/INTJ trail. They are not as clever as they think.


----------



## Aunrael

Really? Crows are among the most intelligent life forms on Earth. They're ability to use tools, predict possible future events, think creatively and imaginatively are documented and considered important studies for coming to understand how Human's obtained such great intelligence. They're on level with, if not surpassing, Chimpanzees; they even have similar sized brains.


----------



## Essay

I must be a mother duck, because I have this habit of leading groups of slow-moving jaywalkers across busy roadways only to hold up traffic.


----------



## pinkrasputin

HTML:


I vacillate between a mare:












HTML:


And the Chicken Hawk:


----------



## Vanitas

My friends (who knows me best, I'm probably biased) decided on this : 










Gray eyed, monochromatic, lazy predator, sharp retractable claws... and looks smug.


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## addle1618

I have had this convo and have actually posted in a thread just like this b4.










Tibetan Sand Fox

Friendly, clever, distant, etc. :wink:


----------



## parallel

> Peregrine Falcons have been recorded diving at speeds of 200 miles per hour (320 km/h), making them the fastest-moving creatures on Earth


----------



## Highschool Pariah

I would have to say...
 a thrush. Because I know just about as much about him as I do me. I just liked the name and that it was a bird(I can definitely see myself as a bird).


----------



## Zygomorphic

http://www.home.no/******/manatee_feed2817-main.jpg

Curious Manatee is pondering the meaning of his existence in the sea, apparently. He is non-threatening and tranquil to boot.


----------

